# Garmin IQ3600 PDA



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,
It will take a genius to help with this problem since I have called Garmin, and pc maker support to no avail. When I attempt to hotsync the PDA and right click on the icon on the hotsync icon on the desktop taskbar there is every option except Local USB. I have tried everything from deleting the palm software(making sure that all has been deleted) and reinstalling to checking system properties verifying that port is available. Drinks on me to whoever shows me how to get local USB to appear on right click list of hotsync button on taskbar...without reformatting HD.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to the PDA forums for more response 

Are you still having this problem? If so, lets work through some ideas.

Go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Expand Universal Serial Bus. Is USB 2.0 showing, or are there any yellow !'s? If its not showing, what do you have there?

Plus, do you have anything else that is USB that works on the system?

Are you getting any error messages prior to finding this option?

I can't link to this reply, so here's a copy/paste job:



> *. My iQue displays a message that says, The connection between your handheld computer and the desktop could not be established. Please check your setup and try again. Why cant I HotSync? *
> 
> A. The first thing to check is to make sure you have the USB connector plugged in to your computer correctly. Once you have done this, you may need to start the HotSync Manager application by selecting Start/Programs/Palm Desktop/HotSync Manager on your PC. Then press the HotSync button on the iQue cradle to synchronize. If you are still having trouble with the HotSync process, you may need to reload the drivers for the HotSync process. You can set these correctly by going to the Control Panel on your computer and then going to the System Icon (Windows XP users will need to make sure they are viewing Classic Mode in their control panel). Inside of here, you can go to your Device Manager. There could either be a Device Manager tab or a Hardware Tab with the Device Manager as a button on that tab. Once inside the Device Manager, HotSync the unit. When you do this, you should see a device appear in the Device Manager under Other Devices named Palm Handheld. Double-click on Palm Handheld and then go to the Driver Tab and select Update or Install Driver. This process should fix any HotSync problems you are having.


Regards

eddie


----------



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie,

First, thanks for relocating my inquiry to the proper forum. I do appreciate you suggestions and will follow them today and let you know if they corrected or alleviated the problem. 

Thanks Again,
Bigc


----------



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Ed,

I tried all you suggested to no avail. The HotSync icon on the taskbar, when right clicked should list "Local USB" as the first option on top of list, but doesn't list it at all.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Does USB2 exist in Device Manager, and if so do other devices work okay? Just trying to rule out a few things 

If it does exist, and others work okay, then I'll look more indepth for you.

eddie


----------



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie,

USB does exist and others work okay. I really appreciate you taking the time to check this out.

Thanks,
Bigc


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The Hotsync that you're using with the Garmin: Is that the actual name of the program, and not TrueSync, ActiveSync? If not, that's okay.

Is this the PDA you have:

http://www.garmin.com/products/iQue3600/

I think it will be, just getting as much info as I can 

Is the USB option greyed out, or just not there? Ah, think I may see what you're looking at. On this booklet:

http://www.garmin.com/manuals/iQue3600_OperatingInstructions.pdf

Move to page 110 of 125. Is the Local USB option ticked, or not even visible?

If its not visible there, just looking at page 112, and I see the connection type. If you can't access the above link, I've typed it below:

Cradle/Cable: This connection type define the direct cable/cradle connection between your orginiser and your desktop computer. It is used when performing a local Hotsync operation. Your handheld is connected by its universal port to the cradle or Hotsync cradle. The cradle/cable is attached to a serial (COM) or USB port on your computer.

To modify the Connection Preferences:

Tap the *Home* icon (looks like a little house)
Then tap the *Prefs* icon (looks like a small id card, best I can see it)
Tap the *down arrow* pick list in the upper right corner of the screen and select *connection*
Then select Cradle/Cable.

eddie


----------



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie,

I tried everything you mentioned to no avail. There still is not a "Local USB" option, when I right click on the hotsync icon on the taskbar. It's supposed to be there.

Thanks,
Bigc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many USB devices are treated as serial devices, is there an option to sync to a serial device? If you look in Device Manager under Ports Serial and LPT, do you happen to see something that might be an emulated serial port for your device?

When you connect the USB cable, does a device show up under USB Controllers?


----------



## Bigc2673 (Jul 1, 2005)

No, but palm does appear in its alphabetical order in device manager. There is an option to sync to - local serial, but not local USB, like there should be.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only thing that comes to mind is to do a "complete" uninstall, including srubbing any related entries out of the registry.


----------

